# My Tranquility Base Collection



## bf1 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Scott, Thanks for raising the bar for flashlight art!*


----------



## Steve L (Mar 29, 2009)

Barry, That's Absolutely Gorgeous:bow::bow: :bow:!!! Both the picture and the lights, very well done my friend!!!:twothumbs

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## bf1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Steve,
Scott's lights would look great even taken with a Kodak Instamatic camera. Perhaps I am dating myself?
Best regards,
Barry


----------



## chipwillis (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll I can say is wow:twothumbs. I need to take some pictures of what I have.


----------



## coloradogps (Mar 29, 2009)

Steve L...

Nice!!!! :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs



Chipwillis...

I should have bought the TB light that you had for sale.

:mecry:


----------



## BSBG (Mar 29, 2009)

Gorgeous - great collection!

:twothumbs


----------



## chipwillis (Mar 29, 2009)

coloradogps,

I only sold it because I had 2. TB makes some of the best stuff out there.


----------



## coloradogps (Mar 29, 2009)

Maybe one day I'll find one...


----------



## griff (Mar 29, 2009)

kinda makes me proud!
Very nice Barry!
TB has a place in flashlight history!
Well Done Scott!


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats really awesome...

many many dollars you have spent there!


----------



## octaf (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello, Barry.
Your TB collection is un-------------believable ! :sick2:

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## sledhead (Mar 30, 2009)

Just when you think you've seen it all, a collection like this comes along!!! You should print an 8X10 glossy and hang it on the wall!! It is fine art.!Beautiful.:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## bf1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks guys for the kind words.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Mar 30, 2009)

That really is amazing, I can't think of any better words to describe what I'm seeing.....simply amazing.

Now the $64,000 question? Which is your favorite? :naughty:


----------



## bf1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bruce,
I will have to get back to you with that answer. Perhaps my shrink can help me decide?


----------



## Data (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW, is there a high res version of this perfect photo available?


----------



## easilyled (Mar 30, 2009)

Magnificent collection of some of the finest Titanium lights ever crafted Barry.

The body and tailcap of the light positioned horizontally looks very familiar. :wave:


----------



## jch79 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice, Barry!

A little more than a year, and you've got one of the most impressive collections of Ti lights that CPF has ever seen!

And for those of you who don't know Barry, he's a half-ways decent guy too! :nana:

:thumbsup: john


----------



## 1wrx7 (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW

The only thing I have from TB is a beautiful E head C tail 1X18650 body in black HA. I holds the honored spot of supporting my P7 KL4 head and a Z41 with a 60ohm McC2S switch. The feel of the body is incrediblelovecpf. Having a slightly lower low than my A2 and a huge bright beam on high... running off of rechargeables:thinking:... yeah It's easily one of my favorites.

Great work TB!!!


----------



## bf1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi John,
Did someone have to bribe you to say that I was a half-ways decent guy?


jch79 said:


> Nice, Barry!
> 
> A little more than a year, and you've got one of the most impressive collections of Ti lights that CPF has ever seen!
> 
> ...


----------



## jch79 (Mar 30, 2009)

bf1 said:


> Did someone have to bribe you to say that I was a half-ways decent guy?



You know my PP address. :nana:
:thumbsup: john


----------



## bf1 (Mar 30, 2009)

jch79 said:


> You know my PP address. :nana:
> :thumbsup: john


 
I guess you got me.:mecry:


----------



## octaf (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello, Barry !
Is every one up in the picture 'E' compatible?
Is there any 'C' size compatible?
If so, which one?


----------



## bf1 (Apr 1, 2009)

octaf said:


> Hello, Barry !
> Is every one up in the picture 'E' compatible?
> Is there any 'C' size compatible?
> If so, which one?


Hi Octaf,
None of the hosts are C compatable.
The hosts very from AA, Cr2, Cr123,18650 &17670


----------



## TranquillityBase (Apr 1, 2009)

Now all you need is a 3x 123, and a 2x 18650

Nice group shot


----------



## octaf (Apr 1, 2009)

TranquillityBase said:


> Now all you need is a 3x 123, and a 2x 18650


 
TB Ti 2x18650 tube (E compatible) would be wonderful ! :thumbsup:
Have you ever made it before ??? :thinking:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Apr 1, 2009)

octaf said:


> TB Ti 2x18650 tube (E compatible) would be wonderful ! :thumbsup:
> Have you ever made it before ??? :thinking:


Long, long time ago


----------



## octaf (Apr 1, 2009)

TranquillityBase said:


> Long, long time ago


 
I'd like to see the picture what it looks like, if you happen to have one !!! 
or, any possible link showing the pic's ?


----------



## bf1 (Apr 2, 2009)

bf1 said:


> Hi Octaf,
> None of the hosts are C compatable.


----------



## donn_ (Apr 2, 2009)

bf1 said:


> The hosts very from AA, Cr2, Cr123,18650 &17670



Gorgeous, Barry! But you seem to be missing the elusive 2/3A TB. :devil:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Apr 2, 2009)

octaf said:


> I'd like to see the picture what it looks like, if you happen to have one !!!
> or, any possible link showing the pic's ?


----------



## bf1 (Apr 2, 2009)

How did I miss that one? :mecry:


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 2, 2009)

:wow:


That's one sexy mama!


----------



## bf1 (Apr 2, 2009)

donn_ said:


> Gorgeous, Barry! But you seem to be missing the elusive 2/3A TB. :devil:



Thanks Donn,
I better go find it!


----------



## donn_ (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's what it looks like, so you'll recognize it:


----------



## bf1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Donn,

If I can't find mine, can I have yours? What are friends for?


----------



## octaf (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, wow, wow,
my, my, my... :sick2:
Thank you very much Scott for showing this pic's. :twothumbs
I must have this, someday.
It must have been lots of work & tough job to create this. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## jch79 (Apr 3, 2009)

Scott's just taking this photo from a weird perspective - that's actually just a CR2 tube.


----------



## russtang (Apr 3, 2009)

Very Nice collection! 

Scott's work is top-notch.


----------



## bf1 (Apr 3, 2009)

jch79 said:


> Scott's just taking this photo from a weird perspective - that's actually just a CR2 tube.



What a great add for that funny shaped blue pill. Where can I buy one?:shrug:


----------

